# what is hypertonic/isotonic amphibian ringers solution?



## bradadams

Just wonder what exactly this is?


----------



## rozdaboff

Here is a quote from a soon to be posted care sheet on PDF Emergency Supportive care:



> Osmolality is a measure of the amount of osmotically active particles in a solution. Amphibians maintain hyperosmotic plasma (osmolality of 200-250mOsm), while “fresh” and distilled water have osmolalities of 20-40mOsm and 0mOsm, respectively (1). Given this large difference, amphibians expend large amounts of energy maintaining their osmolality in the environment. Providing an ill frog with an isotonic environment (same osmolality) allows the frog to reduce the energy expended in maintaining osmolality and utilize it elsewhere (i.e. fighting infection). This can be achieved by soaking the frog in an appropriate solution. Ideally, the frog should be soaked in Amphibian Ringers Solution (ARS).


Hypertonic ARS contains greater relative concentrations of its components, and is used in treating different types of amphibian problems.


----------



## wuness

I'll attempt to simplify.

hypotonic=any solution (body fluids for example) having a lower concentration of salts (and other dissolved materials) than another solution

isotonic=any solution having the same concentration of salts (and other dissolved materials) as another solution

hypertonic=any solution having a higher concentration of salts (and other dissolved materials) than another solution

Frogs and other freshwater organisms, as well as terrestrial organisms, are hypertonic to their environment. This means they have more salts, etc., than their environment. Because of this difference in salt concentrations on each side of their skin, these organisms tend to lose salts from their body into the environment. (To oversimplify, these organisms are in danger of becoming pure water.) Since this is governed by the Law of Diffusion, organisms must expend energy to prevent it from happening. Healthy frogs have the required energy. Sick frogs may not. Placing them in an isotonic solution, where the salt solution, etc., is the same as their body, stops the loss of salts from their body. Therefore, the sick frog can use available energy to get well rather than fighting diffusion. Amphibian Ringer's is very similar to the body fluids of frogs and reduces the needless use of valuable energy.

I hope this helps. wuness


----------



## bradadams

That makes sense. Now my question is, what types of solutions can be used to treat bloated frogs? Pedialyte?


----------



## rozdaboff

"Treatment" isn't the best term, as they are used as an adjunct to the treatment plan. Soaking a bloated frog in Isotonic ARS would allow it to divert energy normally spent on maintaining its hypertonic state to work on whatever is the source of the bloat.

Pedialyte isn't optimal, because it is more hypertonic than the frog is, and it also lacks calcium.


----------



## Guest

anyone know how to make amphibian ringers solution?


----------



## rozdaboff

Amphibian Ringers Solution (1)

*1 Liter*
Distilled Water - 1 Liter
NaCl - 6.6 g
KCl - 0.15 g
CaCl2 - 0.15 g
NaHCO3 - 0.2 g

*1 Gallon*
Distilled Water – 1 Gallon
NaCl - 25 g
KCl – 0.57 g
CaCl2 – 0.57 g
NaHCO3 - 0.76 g

*Mix solution thoroughly to ensure that all crystals are dissolved. Agitate thoroughly before use. Keep in a closed container to reduce evaporation.

Sources for purchase:
Fisher scientific ARS


----------



## Guest

Thanks!!! Very similar to earthworms ringers, I suppose its different concentrations.


----------



## bradadams

Thank you. That answers all my questions. Hopefully you will have made a couple of my frogs very happy.

Brad


----------



## josh_r

> NaCl - 25 g
> KCl – 0.57 g
> CaCl2 – 0.57 g
> NaHCO3 - 0.76 g


could someone explain what these elements are for those of us who dont know?  thank you


----------



## Ben_C

NaCl = Sodium Chloride
KCl = Potassium Chloride
CaCl2 = Calcium Chloride
NaHCO3 = Sodium Bicarbonate

I hope that helps,
B


----------



## mchiareli

Which form should I buy the elements, powder, flakes??

How do I prepare the isotonic, have someone home made it?

Thanks


----------



## Judy S

having to have this compounded for me...expensive......to me it would be best to have the solids already mixed and in the event they would be needed, to then combine thoroughly with distilled water...the solids would probably have a very long shelf life. Why can't we get this from one of the sponsors???


----------



## mchiareli

I know Frogs n Things sell it for $10, it makes 1/2 gallon.

I don't know someone else that sell it.


----------



## MasterOogway

You can get most of those in dry form from Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Home 

Very cheap, and you could make a *lot* of solutions from what you get.

Edit. Hmm, the inventory there has shrunk quite a bit, I may have lied to you. It used to be much more comprehensive.


----------



## Judy S

One has to wonder whether these "salts" are food quality...or whether there is a problem if they are not...hopefully someone will comment...


----------



## mchiareli

I have found the ingredients on Amazon, but I do not know if they are correctly or pure enough to make the isotonic?

Can someone make a list on amazon with the correct products?


----------

